# Savage 111 vs. Remington 700 SPS(30-06)



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

I would appreciate your comments on the following.

I'm trying to decide on which new deer rifle to purchase.
I currently have shotguns and a Marlin 336 chambered in .35 Rem.
It's a good rifle but I want something with a little more reach.
My budget is $500.
I'm definitely going with a bolt action chambered in 30-06.
I currently hunt in East Texas but have aspiration to hunt in other areas that may require a longer shot.
I don't however see myself shooting at anything more than 200 yards, but you never know.
I would appreciate you opinions and experiences with the following two rifles.


Savage 111 package
Accu-trigger
22" barrel
floated barrel
3 position thumb safety
std. recoil pad
black stock
6.5 pounds
w/scope 3-9x40
internal magazine
$400 

Remington 700 SPS package
x-mark pro trigger
24" barrel
not floated
on/off safety
R3 recoil pad
black or camo stock
7.4 pounds
w/scope 3-9x40
internal magazine
$465 



Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

oops! Can't say that I saw the "other" choice when I voted. I have really enjoyed the Reminton BDL but that's just me. I'm being drawn toward a single shot rifle now and am seriously considering the TC Encore for my next rifle / shooting system. Good luck in your decision. Remember it's all about what makes "you" happy. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Probably not a lot of difference in accuracy. It depends on the scope.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

the action on the Savage is not the slickest, but most Savages are pretty accurate. the accutrigger is very nice also. thats my vote.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

The Savage is a great gun, but I gotta go with the Remington. Again I repped for them for about 4 years, got to tour their factory in Ilion, N.Y. in 1994, and sold $1 million of the stuff in 1994, and talked to lots of gun store owners about guns.

Have to say it again, "Out of the box, the Remington 700 is the most accurate production gun out there."

The bit longer barrel on the Rem will give you a bit more velocity, but that is certainly not a decision maker/breaker.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Remington hands down.....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Looks like it Remington by a land slide......


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

My heart says Savage cause I love the trigger and they are very accurate, but over the long run the Remington will keep more resale value. If you go Remington and you are not satisfied with the trigger pull and/or you want to float the barrel, well plan on dumping more money into it. I like Remington's, currently own 3, but right out of the box, the only satisfactorily accurate ones I bought were a Sendero and 700 Model C (custom shop).


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

The Savage always gets top marks in Field & Stream reviews. Best bang for the buck.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

buy the remm
get a 270
shoot 130 sierra spitzers
maybe a trigger job to a smooth 2lbs

dont worry about a floated barrel on a synth stock that you are only shooting 1 shot at a time


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

$399 at Academy for SPS


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Other*

Spend a little more, and buy a SAKO.....


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Sako Smako.

Get The Rem And Put The Extra Money You Saved On The Sako Towards A Good Scope.


The Jammer


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------

